
Should I use WordPress or build my own website? - mattjeff
http://matthewjeffery.net/2017/08/26/Should-I-use-WordPress-or-build-my-own-website/
======
mattjeff
Thanks for your input. I mainly want people to post anonymous comments so I
can gather feedback and use to to improve my blog. I did find WordPress to be
very useful in setting up a website quickly, but since I know how to build a
website, I thought it would be better to build my own so I can have full
customisability. Another reason why I didn't like using WordPress originally
is because the webpage loading times were terrible, I think this may be
because of the plugins on the site. Using Jekyll instead made loading times a
lot faster.

------
JanisL
If you want to learn how to make a CMS or just learn more about web
development then definitely have a go at making your own website from scratch.
If however your main aim is not to learn about technical aspects I'd strongly
advise you to just use a preexisting service.

As per a different comment if you are worried about page load speeds you have
some options, you can use Wordpress as your CMS in a headless manner which
will let you cache pages for future visitors.

------
star-techate
> I don’t want you to have to sign up to Wordpress just to leave comments and
> communicate with me.

Then don't restrict your comments like that. WordPress pages don't gather
8000+ spam links because it's only capable of accepting wordpress users'
comments.

WordPress is flexible enough and rich enough in plugins and themes that I
wouldn't it an alternative to "building my own website", but rather as one
technology you can use to do that.

